# Springs



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2019)

A friend asked me to make a clipboard for her nursing job. Easy right? I want to make the entire thing from wood. Does anyone have experience making a wood spring? I was planning on joining a strong piece of tapered wood behind the clip at an angle to act as a resistance spring. Will glue hold well enough? Should I use epoxy? Should try to see if I can make a tiny through tenon to be wedged on each side and hope the force doesn't split the thin wood?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm not sure how to make an entirely wood clip, but I have made this kind before....


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm not sure how to make an entirely wood clip, but I have made this kind before....
> 
> View attachment 168135


Not quite what I was after though rubber does come from wood. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 2, 2019)

How about something like these examples I just drew up?



 





That one would be kinda like this....


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 2, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> How about something like these examples I just drew up?
> 
> View attachment 168136
> 
> ...


I think we're on the same track. I'll need to test it a few variations I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 3, 2019)

Top example has a hinge at 90° to the clip and about 45° for the spring attached to the board, which will slide along the clip as it bends when the clip is pushed down. Lower example is a hinge that will also act as the spring and be attached directly to the board and clip. This spring/hinge will simply bend back to release papers as you push down and grasp again when you let it go.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Any luck with this so far Norm?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Any luck with this so far Norm?


Decided to hold off until I have the main body of it finished. Trying to see what wood is springy enough for this application. Rengas failed, hard maple failed, oak is close. Maybe bamboo? Anybody know where I can get rattan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2019)

Pine is pretty springy....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 8, 2019)

How about birch too...


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Pine is pretty springy....


There is a ton of pine around here. I have a piece of super resinous stock. I wonder if that would make it more brittle or less.


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 8, 2019)

As the resin dried over time, more brittle. Until the resin dries, less brittle and extremely tough.


----------



## ClintW (Jul 10, 2019)

Maybe instead of spring use a pocket and a wedge. That is at a downwards angle. Pushed in towards the paper to hold. A low enough angle should wedge quite well. A thin end will give some springiness to the clamped portion


----------

